# Alfine 11 First Oil Change and 1yr Report...



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

My Alfine 11 is going strong after a bit more than a year. I've mostly used it for bikepacking trips, but it has also seen some unloaded technical riding.










No problems so far.

On my last tour I submerged the hub partially so I decided I better get on the first oil change.










Since I own a couple Rohloffs I decided to use Rohloff oil in the Alfine 11. The Rohloff syringe works perfectly with the A11.

- cleaned the exterior of the hub shell
- I injected 25 ml of cleaning solution
- pedalled the hub through all the gears for 5 mins
- allowed the dirty oil to drain for 30 mins 
- sucked out anything remaining with the syringe
- injected 25 ml of fresh Rohloff oil
- sealed up the hub










My confidence in this IGH grows with each trip I complete...:thumbsup:


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I am trying to sort out an alfine for my wife's 907. It's either too much info or not enough.Uggh! Alfine 11 or 8, blue, green or yellow non turns, up, down or on and on...
vertical drop outs, offset frame, magic gearing..maybe I'll banish my wife to single speeeding her fatbike!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

1spd1way said:


> I am trying to sort out an alfine for my wife's 907. It's either too much info or not enough.Uggh! Alfine 11 or 8, blue, green or yellow non turns, up, down or on and on...
> vertical drop outs, offset frame, magic gearing..maybe I'll banish my wife to single speeeding her fatbike!


- get the Alfine 8
- you can get a trigger or twist shifter
- use 32T ring with 23T cog
- blue/green don't turn washers
- use a chain tensioner [Rohloff tensioner is nice]

Forget magic gearing. You are going to need the lowest gear ratio for her. The 23T cog is the biggest I've seen so I would start there. I've used a 32T ring successfully.

If you have a MTB triple with 104 BCD 32T is the smallest ring you'll get stock. There are some 30T ring options from small companies. They are expensive, but they work.

Install the IGH and tensioner and your wife can ride without futzing with her bike a lot.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'm ordering the hub and gear tomorrow. I'll set it up on the pugs first (as a test sled). Find the gearing she likes and swap things over after.
My LBS knows very little about internal hubs. This forum is great.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

1spd1way said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm ordering the hub and gear tomorrow. I'll set it up on the pugs first (as a test sled). Find the gearing she likes and swap things over after.
> My LBS knows very little about internal hubs. This forum is great.


Alfine cogs are cheap. I would start wit a 23T. Unless she's a really strong rider she'll want a low gear on a fatbike.

I hope it works well for you.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

If it doesn't work out for her...it still works out for me!


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Went for the first ride on the Eight. Mounted on the Pugs. 23 tooth on the rear. So far so good. She likes it too. Looks like I'll be buying another hub.
Thanks for the info Vik (and if you are looking for a couple of endos, PM me.)


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

1spd1way said:


> Went for the first ride on the Eight. Mounted on the Pugs. 23 tooth on the rear. So far so good. She likes it too. Looks like I'll be buying another hub.
> Thanks for the info Vik (and if you are looking for a couple of endos, PM me.)


That's great - at least they are low cost IGHs. :thumbsup:

PM sent about the Endos.


----------

